# Spark Plug Wire



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

hi all, yesterday i cahnged my plugs and wires
now i looked under the hood and the first wire does not stay attached to the plug and it keeps trying to come out of the the cylinder. i pushed it back on and i heard it snap on the plug meaning it's secure but everytime i check under the hood its loose again. . when i oringinally pushed the wire on the plug there was a bit of pressure(i had to somewhat force it dwon ) . is this a problem, i still have the old wires, can i swap one wire to check if its the wire. also the new wires are not the same quality as the one's that were previously there from Advance Auto


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

scoobydoo55 said:


> hi all, yesterday i cahnged my plugs and wires
> now i looked under the hood and the first wire does not stay attached to the plug and it keeps trying to come out of the the cylinder. i pushed it back on and i heard it snap on the plug meaning it's secure but everytime i check under the hood its loose again. . when i oringinally pushed the wire on the plug there was a bit of pressure(i had to somewhat force it dwon ) . is this a problem, i still have the old wires, can i swap one wire to check if its the wire. also the new wires are not the same quality as the one's that were previously there from Advance Auto


Get yourself a set of new wires the ones you have are crap. Spend the cash and get a good set. Make sure you use the silicone grease, to prevent water from getting into them.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I bought mine from Advance Auto (i used to be a manager there). There were 99% likely to be Autolite wires. if you didn't buy the autolites get them. Though I had the same problem on the wire on the leftmost cylinder. But I've had absolutely no drive-ability problems with it so I never questioned it. But definately do use the silicone grease. Its the best thing to use to help keep water from getting into the connection and causing rust/corrosion to form. Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

but in the mean time can i just swap one of the wires, and same prob as u Darktide( the leftmost cylinder wire) i haven't noticed any driveability problems yet but i don't wanna create one , why does this wire keep popping up


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

scoobydoo55 said:


> but in the mean time can i just swap one of the wires, and same prob as u Darktide( the leftmost cylinder wire) i haven't noticed any driveability problems yet but i don't wanna create one , why does this wire keep popping up



The wire keeps popping up because the connection between the top of the plug and wire are not holding together, it could be many reason. For example, engine vibration might be loosing the connection. As long as there is a good contact you'll get a spark, thus the engine will fire. Personally, I would junk the wires and get a new set as Darktide mentioned (he's a smart guy). Finally, yes you can swap wires to see if you have a problem.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I dunno. I actually think its the way that the rubber "plug" you could call it that fits into the hole in the valve cover is mis-shapen. I've had them in for just about a year now and I've braved New Hampshire winters and some pretty shitty weather. Not quite the heat and humidity that you have faced Scooby. But its pretty harsh up here and i have had no problems. I'll pop the hood and take a look at it some time tomorrow. My only concern has been that the oil filler plug is right there and I don't always have the best aim and i don't want oil in there burning away. *shrug* like I said. its been good to me for a while so I guess no real issues. (and I didn't use silicone grease... at least I don't remember). Its one thing to know what to do its another to have the money to do it 


Darktide


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

guess what guys, i made it worse
i bought a new set of wires a few mins ago and guess what happened. while taking the old wires out, the bottom part of the boot , u know the rubber portion separated from the boot so now its stuck down there in the cylinder, how am i gonna get this out. i honestly see why u should spnd you money wisely and pay for quality products, looking at the construction of these wires compared to the ones from Advanced Auto they are so inferior.
Thanks for all of your help so far


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You knucklehead, did you let the engine cool down before you removed the wires? I did that once myself, I was such a dumb ass. Let everything cool down and then get a pair of needle nose pliers and pull the rest down. When everything is warm or hot the wires become pliable or to soft and the valve cover exapnds with heat.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Scooby, 
at most auto parts stores they sell a tool called a "spark plug boot puller". Its a long necked pair of pliers with a 90deg bend at the end that have insulated tips on it. You should probably measure the opening in the valve cover but I'm pretty sure this tool should be skinny enough to get down in there. If not I know that Advance Auto sells long necked needle nose pliers that should let you get all the way down there. Oh and by they way, that's the other use for Silicone grease, to prevent the boots from sticking onto the plugs, heh. Good luck with it man.

Darktide


----------

